# Gynecologist



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This has to be read, laughed at and passed on. There is not a woman alive today who won't crack up over this!



> I was due for an appointment with the gynecologist later in the week.
> 
> Early one morning, I received a call from the doctor's office to tell me that I had been rescheduled for that morning at 9:30 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:

..but...I'm confused...

She


> had only just dropped everyone off to work and school


but afterwards


> rushed upstairs, threw off my pajamas


Did she take everyone to work and school whilst still in her pyjamas or....is this just a story made up purelyfor humorous effect? :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> :lol:
> 
> ..but...I'm confused...
> 
> ...


I was sent this as an email from a Scouser who is an international aid worker in Africa. Need I say more...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> :lol:
> 
> ..but...I'm confused...
> 
> ...


I have a friend who puts her coat over her pyjamas to take the kids to school.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I must admit I am not a fully qualified gynecologist but I am bloody keen  :lol:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Did she take everyone to work and school whilst still in her pyjamas or....is this just a story made up purelyfor humorous effect? :? :roll: :wink:[/quote]

Up here mate, girls/women "shop" in their pyjamas and slippers!

must be a "trend" hope it doesnt catch on :?


----------

